# Best 2-stage blower for a grand?



## fluxcapacitor121 (Sep 17, 2018)

I’ve been lurking here and researching the last month. My girlfriend and I are finally moving into a house in Minneapolis and have a 2-car driveway that is about 75’. I ain’t pushing a shovel. We get about 40-80”/year.

When I started researching, I was like “sweet I can get one for $500 at HD.” Then I read a little more, bumped the budget up to $800 and was gonna get the cub cadet 2x24. I figured the power steering would allow my 5’2” 105lb girlfriend to use it in a pinch if I’m away. Then I talked to a couple friends that said “spend a little more. You want a bigger engine than 208cc”

So I’ve now arrived at either an Ariens Deluxe 24 or a toro 826 oxe. They each have auto turn, a 250cc+ engine, and seem to have pretty good reviews. I like that the toro is a 26” and it has the chute joystick, but I am tempted by the larger auger/impeller on the ariens. Is that a good thing though, given they would have about the same power? 

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

28 sho ariens 1249 best blower on the market for the money
buy a used 1 for 850


----------



## fluxcapacitor121 (Sep 17, 2018)

None on craigslist. 

Do dealers sell used gear? 

I’m comfortable buying used. I turned wrenches for 15yrs.

Could a short, petite woman handle a 28” 270lb machine?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

fluxcapacitor121 said:


> None on craigslist.
> 
> Do dealers sell used gear?
> 
> ...



It turns on a dime eaisly
My 12 yr old niece used mine under my watchfull eye hovering over her
she has also mixed motar and thinset and used a nailgun
trying to make sure she doesnt grow up clueless


----------



## fluxcapacitor121 (Sep 17, 2018)

Well, I can’t find a used one anywhere near me. 

I’m starting to mentally justify the additional $200 for a new sho 28 vs. the deluxe 24.

Does the sho 28 really outperform the deluxe 24 that much? Will it throw anything? Does the the extra 50cc really make it that much better? I guess they are both spinning the the same 14” impeller. 

Help convince me guys 

I do know, no matter what I buy, it won’t snow here this year.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

That extra $200. Will get you or girlfriend in the house faster.


----------



## Mal (Oct 8, 2013)

This is a tool that you could use for the next 20+ years.


Amortize that $250 over 20 years. $12.50/year. I.e. lunch at a fast food place for 2.


Also realize that the bigger engine will make short work of pretty much anything you can force into the bucket. I got the Plat 24 because I wanted as much engine as I could get after years with the 205CC of my previous blower. The old one got the job done but I had to work for it and it was slow, the new one does the work instead of me.



You get a decent amount of snow, so it's not like it isn't going to get used.


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd vote Ariens Deluxe 28. Trust me it can do some damage. If you only use it on your driveway it should last a very long time. Single stages are way underrated as well. You can literally run behind them. Can't let it build up as much as you could with a 2 stage though. Honda HS520's were really popular and people basically give them away used. If you've never had a blower before its a really cheap way to see if a single stage will work for you. They take up very little room, they start first pull, and are quicker for most snow falls. They clean right to the pavement. I once took out a 3 foot plow drift of slush and ice with one.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The more power you have the greater ability you will have to deal with heavy thick snow pack AND 
The new Toros have the patented anticlog feature so keep that in mind when buying as. 

I have only had toro single stage units and I have had them for 40 years.
The JD junk I bought for a lawn mower and snow blower made by RAD in Canada is no comparison to Toro quality and workmanship.


----------



## whoa (Sep 25, 2018)

leonz said:


> The more power you have the greater ability you will have to deal with heavy thick snow pack AND
> The new Toros have the patented anticlog feature so keep that in mind when buying as.
> 
> I have only had toro single stage units and I have had them for 40 years.
> The JD junk I bought for a lawn mower and snow blower made by RAD in Canada is no comparison to Toro quality and workmanship.


What's RAD?


----------



## fluxcapacitor121 (Sep 17, 2018)

Alright, I’m sold. I’m getting the 28 sho. This is not a tool to cut corners on.

Thanks for all the advice.

Has anyone dealt with McHenry Power Equipment? 

They sell on fleabay under the name “powerequipmentdeals”

I just got a 10% off today only eBay coupon.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

whoa said:


> What's RAD?



I didn't know either. But luckily some computer nerd I once met, let slip about a secret geek-insider search tool called "google":


https://www.google.com/search?clien....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.1.130....0.ndaSwJuP1xQ


And sorry for being facetious, no serious offence intended


----------



## fluxcapacitor121 (Sep 17, 2018)

I ordered the 28 sho

So glad the search is over. Now it won’t snow for 2 years. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

fluxcapacitor121 said:


> I ordered the 28 sho
> 
> So glad the search is over. Now it won’t snow for 2 years.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



you will be very happy with it
if you ever decide to sell it you will be able to get 800 to 900 for it
like those that try and get 800 to 900 for the 28 deluxe they dont sell it unless they will take 400 or 500 tops


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

did you buy it from powerequipment deals with the 10% off?


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

NVM I pulled the trigger on it $1120 delivered, no tax! awesome deal...now 1132le is there a ready made impeller kit for this? or a link to a DIY one?


thx for all your help.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

clifish said:


> NVM I pulled the trigger on it $1120 delivered, no tax! awesome deal...now 1132le is there a ready made impeller kit for this? or a link to a DIY one?
> 
> 
> thx for all your help.



there is on ebag and amazon for between 40 to 50 bucks
i think its a ripoff
make your own pads out of a tire
9 #10 self tapping screws
9 washers


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

whoa said:


> What's RAD?


RAD is a canadian manufacturer of lawn mower and snow blowers for MTD, JD, Kubota and others and they build and sell several lines of farm equipment under thier RAD brand name.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

congrats on the 28 SHO. I loved mine for the year I had it. I had to sell it as i needed the cash. I'll get me another one, or a 24 SHO


----------



## fluxcapacitor121 (Sep 17, 2018)

clifish said:


> NVM I pulled the trigger on it $1120 delivered, no tax! awesome deal...now 1132le is there a ready made impeller kit for this? or a link to a DIY one?
> 
> 
> thx for all your help.


Yep, that’s exactly what I paid. I paid an extra $50 for lift gate though. Still a great deal.

I was torn on the 24 sho...


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

Mine is coming this week, I had to cancel my sho from McHenry as they were adding $125 extra as some how Long Island was considered a remote area for delivery.????? So I went 1 auction down to powerequipmentdeals BTW also in IL and they did not do it. So I got it for $1199 delivered with lift gate service after the coupon, still very happy.


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

*Buy an ARIENS!
New if you can swing the price tag,
Used if New is too expensive for you.*


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats on the new machines! Agreed that these are machines you can keep for a long time. So if the budget can allow it, the extra $200 or whatever now, can pay back nicely in performance over the next ~20 years.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Deluxe 28" w/7.5 HP Ariens AX Engine- $1,149/$68 per mon. *TOP SELLER*
Deluxe 28" SHO w/9 HP Ariens AX Engine- $1,249/$74 per mon. *TOP SELLER*


----------

